# Growing Hops



## joshgallaher02 (21/1/14)

So my in laws have a 44 acre property in the Grampians, Victoria. I am thinking about growing hops! I have done some research and found that summer is the best time to grow, so i have plenty of time to prepare. so if anyone has any tips let me know. currently i dont all grain brew but hopefully if all goes well in the next few months I will. 

thanks 

Josh


----------



## lukiferj (21/1/14)

Quite a few threads already on growing hops. Heaps of good info. Good luck. If you need help testing them out I'm happy to help


----------



## Pokey (21/1/14)

Really basic, make sure you have a good supply of water and a trellis for them to grow on.


----------



## DU99 (21/1/14)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/44597-what-hop-rhizomes-grow-well-in-melbourne/

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/32932-growing-hops/


----------



## joshgallaher02 (25/1/14)

thanks for the feedback guys, it has helped me a lot. so how do i get a hold of rhizomes?


----------



## lukiferj (25/1/14)

Hang around here for a few more months. Usually a bunch of people selling them/giving them away in winter.


----------



## yum beer (25/1/14)

Also plenty on e-bay from around June but normally a bit pricier than the nice folk here.


----------



## joshgallaher02 (5/2/14)

Slightly off topic but still regarding hops. Where I intend to grow the hops just has a bush fire go through. I will turn the soil over in the next couple of months. So will the Ph Level of the soil effect the way the hops is grown? or shall I test the soil before, then choose a hops to suit the Ph level?

cheers

Josh


----------



## hoppy2B (11/2/14)

I doubt there'd be too many people who know which varieties would suit a particular soil. Just stick in a bunch of varieties and see which grows well for you and which you like the flavour of. Cascade, Cluster, Chinook, Victoria and Golding are varieties that have grown and yielded well for me. The Golding generally needs more water than the others.


----------



## vittorio (11/2/14)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Homebrewers-Garden-Prepare-Brewing/dp/1580170102

this book is really good and explains everything in an easy way


----------



## Econwatson (11/2/14)

I never grew them because of the rather adverse weather up here in Scotland, but this guy seemed to look like he knew what he was doing:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIia4q3_rSY


----------



## joshgallaher02 (12/2/14)

thanks guys. sound like a good idea getting different kinds and seeing what grows. i have a nice and sunny spot picked out where the previous owner grew grapes so i just need to do some cultivating and building a few things and ill be right. i have seen that chop and brew video, those guys seem to have a lot of info.
i will keep you all posted.

josh


----------

